# Rem Oil



## mmasteve (Jul 5, 2007)

i got some rem oil wipes and lube, with teflon. what do u guys think about using that for LUB on my glock. havent spoke to anyone who uses it. mostly HOPPES, and break free.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Rem oil has been my choice for years. It works. Others do too.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've used it without a problem. 

I mainly use Mobile 1 Synthetic though. Seriously. Works damn well and is a lot cheaper than "gun oil".


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I clean with Rem Oil in the spray, and lube the slide w/ Hoppes.

My Dad did it for about... 50 yrs. His guns, that I now own still run perfectly, and look like NIB.

That's a good testament...

JBW


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

I have tested/used Rem oi on my RV,Mt Bike,Computer chair and my guns. Its the best lube I have ever found.
I found out about Rem oil from a lube test a man did on the KTOG web sight.He tested about 15 lubes and Rem oil came out #1.

Robl


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used rem oil for years, and used to use gun scrubber first. It gives me a headache and makes me light headed just slightly if I use it indoors. 

I swiotched to Breakfree CLP a few years ago, and I can use that all day long w/ no effects.

Breakfree is a better rust prevantative too, from many tests I have seen on the internet.

I've read several articles about Rem Oil actually having a small amount of H20 (water) in the mix.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

I have to agree, Rem Oil is a good product, but for rust and corrosion prevention, Eezox or Break Free is superior, long term storage, light coat of Rig grease. I had to find this out the hard way. Live & Learn.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I too have used RemOil for all my guns. However, I have heard of it disolving polymer parts. I have no proof yet. I just don't clean My poly guns. 













Just kidding, I use CLP on my poly guns.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Like JeffWard, I use the Remoil spray to clean my guns. It seem to leave less oily residue than Breakfree. I lube with Militec. Neither of these is much for rust prevention, but I try to check over all my guns regularly and use a dehumidifier in the safe. So rust isn't a big issue with me.


----------

